

Does social media use in Indonesia predict Facebook's decline? - ian
http://soundboy.tumblr.com/post/28302650549/does-social-media-use-in-indonesia-predict-facebooks

======
untog
As always with HN posts titled like this, the answer is "No."

~~~
Cushman
I'd support a change to auto-kill submissions that end with '?'. If you can't
say it as a declarative statement, it's link-bait.

~~~
_sh
"If you can't say it as a declarative statement,"

    
    
      Social media use in Indonesia predicts Facebook's decline
    

"it's link-bait"

QED

------
dvliman
I am an indonesian who lives in US. You are half right.

The problem is that internet is scarce and they rely on mobile phone for
almost anything, which explains why RIM is doing so well there (Blackberry
Messenger package bundled in their phone services)

They are used to short messages like twitter, sms, bbm. No, facebook's decline
is not the case here.

------
fchollet
Twitter seems to be quite dominant overall in Asia, possibly for cultural
reasons (Facebook is such a western-thought design). In Japan for instance
Twitter took off long before Facebook did, and is still much bigger today.

------
threepipeproblm
Hopefully.

------
taligent
Well all this assumes that Facebook just stands still. Which given all
indications isn't their style.

